# Cellular trail cam



## Luvdayoop (Nov 25, 2014)

Looking to upgrade to a trail cam that will send photos from property in Western Marquette County to my cell phone where I live in Oakland County. I have Verizon and no issues with service up at property. Don’t really want to spend more than $200. Looking for advice on cameras, and set up from people with experience using them from long distance. Thanks


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

I started with the Tactacam Reveal. After several issues I returned it and got the Brownning Scout Pro. I've had the Browning out for a couple weeks now, and so far I like it alot. I can view pics from the app on my phone or their website. You can add cameras to a single data plan for 5 bucks per cam.


----------



## Northern Michigan Hunter (Oct 1, 2019)

I have the Stealthcam Fusion. It was under $200. The cell pics are a bit grainy but overall I’m happy with it. You set up and control the camera with an app on your phone.


----------



## pilatusbahn (Nov 19, 2004)

I've got 2 Spypoint Micro cams.
Get daily pictures from property near Hale.
Cams go for around $100
And can look at an antenna extension on ebay for about $15.00

If have your own cams, Spypoint makes a "LINK"
Use the cam you currently have, just wire to this unit and it send pics.
$60
With $10/1000 pics, I dont think you can beat their program


----------



## Luvdayoop (Nov 25, 2014)

I picked up the Moultrie XV 7000i (Verizon) yesterday. Set up easily and working well on squirrels in the back yard right now. Anyone else have any experience, good or bad with this cam?


----------



## Luvdayoop (Nov 25, 2014)

Luvdayoop said:


> I picked up the Moultrie XV 7000i (Verizon) yesterday. Set up easily and working well on squirrels in the back yard right now. Anyone else have any experience, good or bad with this cam?


It was $159 with a $50 mail in rebate. I bought the 1000 pics per month for $9.99 a month.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a Bigfoot trail cam that I've used for 3 years that has been 100%. Might not meet your price goal though. Have a Spypoint Link Micro that works pretty well. Just setup my new TactaCam Reveal and it is light years better than the Spypoint I have. And without a doubt has the best signal of the 3 I have. I'd strongly recommend it.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Luvdayoop said:


> I picked up the Moultrie XV 7000i (Verizon) yesterday. Set up easily and working well on squirrels in the back yard right now. Anyone else have any experience, good or bad with this cam?


Wife got me that one for my bday last year. Set it up on my buddies farm this fall. Really like it. The app is easy to use. 1000 pics a month for like $9. My only gripe is the sensitivity of the motion sensor. I put it on the least sensitive setting. I get alot of pics of moving soybeans. 

The pics you get are a thumbnail version that isnt super clear. When you see a buck you want to get a beter pic of you have to request a high resolution version....takes about 10 mins. Not an issue. 

I really like the camera and app.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Luvdayoop said:


> Looking to upgrade to a trail cam that will send photos from property in Western Marquette County to my cell phone where I live in Oakland County. I have Verizon and no issues with service up at property. Don’t really want to spend more than $200. Looking for advice on cameras, and set up from people with experience using them from long distance. Thanks


Don't look for experiences from individual users, as anything is possible on an individual basis. Look for the collective sentiments of hundreds of users - what are the common complaints, limitations, etc. 

On that basis there is quite a gap in performance between the Tactacam Reveal and everything else on the market.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

pilatusbahn said:


> I've got 2 Spypoint Micro cams.
> Get daily pictures from property near Hale.
> Cams go for around $100
> And can look at an antenna extension on ebay for about $15.00
> ...


Has anyone used the spypoint LINK. Just ordered one to try with my Bushnells. 


November Sunrise said:


> Don't look for experiences from individual users, as anything is possible on an individual basis. Look for the collective sentiments of hundreds of users - what are the common complaints, limitations, etc.
> 
> On that basis there is quite a gap in performance between the Tactacam Reveal and everything else on the market.


Are you a fan of the reveal. Been trying to get one but out of stock everywhere


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

sparky18181 said:


> Are you a fan of the reveal. Been trying to get one but out of stock everywhere


I have eight of them plus one that I gave to our 19 year old son for a property that he has exclusive access to. We're very pleased with the cameras.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

November Sunrise said:


> I have eight of them plus one that I gave to our 19 year old son for a property that he has exclusive access to. We're very pleased with the cameras.


Thanks. I hope I can get ahold of a couple soon


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

We have 3 moultrie 6000s 
No options on the app to custom change settings.
1 of 3 is not working already, No other complaints yet


----------



## pilatusbahn (Nov 19, 2004)

My cousin bought a Link
Set it up on Wildgame...would take 1 pic. Nothing else

Hooked it to one of our Bushnell's and working good after 3 days.

For $60 and $5/month for 250 pics or $10/month for 1000 pics, easy investment to NOT have to travel to property.

If you do get ANY Spypoint, make sure you do their "chat" and ask if cams need any updates.

They are poor with Customer Service on notification for updates ..but have also gotten a free month by complaining when had issues

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Spypoint Link working well with my Browning cam. problem is it recommends settings to be pics 1 minute between shots. I have mine for 30 seconds. So if you want multiple shots its not going to happen.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

If anyone finds the tactacam reveal available on any website, please post. Thanks


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

sparky18181 said:


> If anyone finds the tactacam reveal available on any website, please post. Thanks


I have two on the way, one I found on Amazon and the other at Whitetails of America. Both of them only had one unit.

You could try their home page and look through the dealers.
https://www.tactacam.com/


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

FREEPOP said:


> I have two on the way, one I found on Amazon and the other at Whitetails of America. Both of them only had one unit.
> 
> You could try their home page and look through the dealers.
> https://www.tactacam.com/


Thanks. I ll keep checking.


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

I have 3 Coverts
2 Tactacam Reveals
1 Spypoint link micro.

I cannot comment on the battery life in the Reveals, but I can easily get 6 months out of the Coverts and Spypoint with lithium batteries... But I also have an area with excellent cell coverage.

Spypoint is nice because it has a free plan for 100 pictures a month. However, it is the most buggy out of the cameras I have.

Covert has the cheapest overall plan for me. 3 cameras, 3,500 pictures, $50 for 3 months. Gets me through hunting season. Also, the only cam out of the 3 where you can request a picture. It costs .03 cents per time, however.

Tactacam is new for me, but great distance, great pictures, and the camera was only $100. It's pretty darn hard to beat right now, I really like them. Battery life is the big unknown right now. However, picked up a solar charger with a battery built in battery for $50. Supposed to last all season without batteries, so we'll see. Pretty impressed with these cameras so far. I would definitely pick this over the Spypoint, unless you needed the free pictures.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Milosh (Dec 28, 2018)

Hunter1979 said:


> I have 3 Coverts
> 2 Tactacam Reveals
> 1 Spypoint link micro.
> 
> ...


What is the cell plan cost for the Tactacam?


----------

